# 00 A6 Avant Headlights (lowbeams)



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello, 

Lurker from the A3 forums and I have a question for all of you. My father-in-law enjoys driving his 00 A6 but hates the lowbeams. The high beams are fine. Yeah, he is old and probably doesn't see that well, and yes I have refinished the clear plastic over the lights, but there must be something I can do to help the guy out. 

So, is there a way to redirect the lights or could you suggest a few pop-in bulbs / colors lumens that may help him see a bit better?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## DLV (Dec 10, 2012)

Bueller?


----------

